# Distributor Question on a John Deere 1020



## haysprout (Mar 2, 2015)

I have a John Deere 1020 that I pulled out the weeds. We popped open the distributor cap to check points and such but found the springs and weights for the advance were rusted. Would an electronic ignition get rid of all the springs, weights, and points? I've heard that with an electric ignition, the tractor will start easier and run better. I'm wondering if an electric ignition would be a cheaper route to go instead of an rebuild of the distributor. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

You will still need the weights and springs for the electronic ignition to operate correctly as it still needs the timing advanced/retarded based upon engine speed with either type (electronic or points/cap) of ignition.

73, Mark


----------

